# turn signal problem



## paul nathan (Jul 31, 2010)

on my 93 nissan hardbody the right turn signal started flashing fast like bulb went out so replaced bulb but no change. still don't work. checked voltage in light and its 4 to 5 volts less than the left turn signal. whats the problem? a little frustrated


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

did you walk around the truck to see which one was out? I would check the flasher with the hazard flasher. if there is no change then you will need to clean the headlamp/turnsignal switch contacts.


----------



## cwilliamrose (Jul 11, 2010)

I had to change both front turn signal assemblies due to corrosion. I could clean then up and they would function OK for a short time them fail and flash at double speed. The seals had shrunk over time letting moisture inside. Replacements (new) were not cheap............Bill


----------



## paul nathan (Jul 31, 2010)

thanks for info but i turned hazards on and all flashed normal except passenger rear no blink at all. I'll check the front ones to see if thats the problem. don't understand why hazards flash fine but when right signal is switched its fast


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

because hazards run through a different flasher than the blinkers.


----------



## paul nathan (Jul 31, 2010)

front signals good guess i'll check deeper for problem


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check the sockets as well as the bulbs ..

check the rear bumper s underneath for loss of ground..

most times it is in the switch...


----------

